# 2013 Altima ambient temp sensor harness?



## gmauck (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello! My temp has been saying it is -22 after looking at the forum I found the location of the sensor and see that the sensor is just dangling and one of the wires is cut at the connector. I cant find anywhere what I need to do to fix it or get a new wire harness. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

